# OCD with change



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So i know I shared Dasher's OCD with some. I finally got it on video. Dash is the most confident dog, until you add something new into his home. The girls dont even notice. But Dash will notice the phone on a different table or a new plant in the room. It took him a few days to jump on the new couch. It is really just odd cause you can take him to an agility with hundreds of barking dogs or traveling with tons of new people and things and no issues but add a few Christmas decorations and he goes crazy! They sure have their own personalities


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Dasher is typical male, no changes to my environment please.

If it were up to my DH or DS there would never be any changes to anything. Nothing new, keep everything the same.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Dasher's so funny and such a handsome lad also. Tucker would be all over the decorations if I put them within his reach. No Christmas tree with year for us.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Dasher is so adorable. It is so cute when he stretches his neck and body gingerly to check out the decorations at the fireplace.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Haha! Loved your videos, Amanda. It's so cute and funny how Dasher stretches his little body as looooong as he can to check out the decorations while maintaining a safe distance! It's a good thing they couldn't suddenly move or say "boo" or he'd never go to that side of the room again!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

That was too cute! I don't think my Havs are too bothered by new stuff but our dog Jackson, who just died in June, was kind of scared of new things. He was an English Setter/Brittany mix, mind you, so he was no small dog, but if I left the upright vaccuum cleaner somewhere it was not supposed to be, he would bark at it and be very cautious around it, like Dasher was doing, and this was a dog who never barked at anything except treats! Also, one time we put a ceiling fan in our bedroom. Jackson liked sleeping on our bed, but if we turned on the ceiling fan, he would kind of duck his head and keep looking at it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Too cute! That neck stretch is how Jasper used to eat. He really didn't trust kibble.
I love your floors Amanda!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy said:


> I love your floors Amanda!


Ditto!
I don't think we'll put out too many decorations this year. Between Julian and the 4 dogs, I think it would be trouble looking for a place to happen. I told everyone we were going to hang the tree from the ceiling to be safe.


----------



## kimber (Nov 2, 2008)

Amanda! I loved your video! My Bentley (3 yrs and Male) does the exact same thing.
I am going to try to get it on video and you will laugh so hard. They must be related.
He DOES NOT like change. The other day I had a dress hanging from a door that I just 
picked up for the dry cleaners. He was going nuts. Barking and back away, etc. He did it when he was little with his kibble. He used to take one piece at a time and walk about a foot away drop it and stare for a minute then eat it. He would start the entire thing over again. Needless to say he stopped doing that when my Wheaten used to finish her food and go for Bentleys. Now he gobbles it down. But he does hate when I put new things out. He has the exact same behavior as your gorgeous Dasher!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

irnfit said:


> Ditto!
> I don't think we'll put out too many decorations this year. Between Julian and the 4 dogs, I think it would be trouble looking for a place to happen. I told everyone we were going to hang the tree from the ceiling to be safe.


When our guys were little, we got a shortish tree, put it on top of a round coffee table (which made the whole assembly look tall without being too wide) and surrounded the whole thing with a baby gate.

I think we'll be doing something similar this year.<g>


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's too funny. He has quite the personality. I just love his top knot!!! What a sweet heart.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

How CUTE is THAT....I heard horses are also very leary of chages in their environment..


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

So so CUTE! I, like the others, think the stretched neck is to die for adorable. Clearly those decorations are not to be trusted!

We just put our tree up today plus decorations. We'll see how Mr. Kipling does with all this. I fear he will wreak havoc! We will be keeping VERY close tabs on him.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That Dasher is soooo cute.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am glad to hear that Dasher isn't the only one at least. He just has his gut instincs of what is okay and what isn't and is very sensitive in his home. He still won't go near the bears. At least I dont have to worry about them losing noses or eyes!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That was so cute Amanda. I have Old World Santas that I usually put around my fireplace but decided if I wanted to keep them, I better hold off a few Christmases....now this makes me want to try it at least. If not, just to see their reaction. Evye does the same thing, approaches anything that is "different" with extreme caution.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

LOL, it is interesting to note that the faceless stockings didn't bother him as much as those fat, funny looking things with odd faces by HIS fireplace! LOLOL He is too funny. I must say though, when any of mine see a plastic bag that the wind has blown over our fence or something in the yard that doesn't belong, like a beach ball from the neighbors yard, mine all go crazy letting me know, "Mom, come quick there is something odd out here!!!!".

LOL, gotta love em!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great video, Amanda! Dasher's apprehension reminds me of how Shadow was. She didn't trust anything new in the house. Tori, on the other hand, isn't too bothered by new things. But, like Kathy noted, if they have a face she's definitely less trusting and more cautious in her approach. 

Like the others, I love Dasher's neck stretching. He's so cute!


----------

